# Well damn



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

So apparently, White cloud mountain minnows are illegal to own in the state of MA. This would explain why I haven't seen them in any stores here in MA. I am looking for more confirmation of this, but I haven't found anything substantial yet. I got mine in NH and it looks like I will need to bring them back to NH and find them a new home and get a fish that is legal in MA.

Anyone know why they are illegal in MA, or was I just misinformed?


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

that sucks Jon sorry about it, as far as where to look no ideas but im sure somone will here


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If it isn't on this list it isn't allowed.

Please note: Maine does NOT have a Restricted Species list. This was confirmed by emails from:

Wendy Bolduc
Maine Department of Inland Fisheries and Wildlife
Information Center

Susan Zayac
Maine Warden Service


What the State of Maine DOES have is an Unrestricted Fish and Wildlife Species list. If a fish is not included on this list then you cannot legally possess that fish in the State of Maine.

Link to complete Unrestricted Fish and Wildlife Species list for Maine


UNRESTRICTED FISH AND WILDLIFE SPECIES

Listed Species: The following species of wildlife, including tropical fish, aquatics and invertebrates do not require an importation permit, and can be traded by commercial pet shops, pursuant to Title 12 MRSA 7237, and 7377 and Regulations Chapter 2.3 and 7.60: ?Acceptable species of tropical fish and wildlife that may be imported without an importation permit shall be designated by the Commissioner, a list of which shall be maintained and made available by the Department. The acceptability of such species to be imported or possessed shall be based on an informed determination by the Commissioner that the species will not cause an unreasonable risk to indigenous species, or their habitats, or pose other dangers to the natural community, in captivity or if accidentally or intentionally released into the wild.?

Many species have already been considered and rejected. Among these are tarantulas and snails. Tarantulas - All are restricted, but certain species may be approved under a special importation permit for individuals (not for pet shop trade). Snails - Because they serve as intermediate host for a wide range of aquatic parasites and other pathogens, all snails (Gastropoda) are restricted and can be imported only by a special importation permit with specific health certifications, therefore snails cannot be traded by commercial pet shops.

Alphabetical List of FISHES by Scientific Name

Scientific Name (genus & species subspecies))
Common Names Used in Trade and Sale of Fishes

Abramites hypselonotus hypselonotus
High-Backed Headstander

Acanthodoras spinosissimus
Cat, Talking Catfish Spiny Catfish

Acantopsis dialuzona
Long-Nosed Loach Horse-Face Loach

Acestrorhynchus falcatus
Barracuda, Freshwater; Spotted Cachorro

Acestrorhynchus falcirostris
Barracuda, Amazon Cachorro ; Dog Characin

Aequidens pulcher
Cichlid, Blue Spot Cichlid Blue Acara

Aequidens rivulatus
Cichlid, Green Terror Esmeralda Cichlid

Agamyxis pecthifrons
Cat, White-Spot Doradid Talking Catfish Spotted Doras

Altolamprologus compressiceps
Cichlid, Compressiceps Compressed Cichlid

Amblydoras hancockii
Cat, Hancock's Doradid Talking Catfish Striped Doras Flying Pan Catfish Hancock's Amblydoras

Amphilophus labiatus
Cichlid, Red Devil Thicklips Cichlid

Amphilophus labiatus
Red Devil Thicklips Cichlid

Anablep anableps
Four-Eyes Striped Four-Eyed Fish

Ancistrus hoplogenys
Snowflake Bristlenose

Ancistrus lineolataus
Big-spot Bristlenose

Ancistrus temminckii; A. dolichopterus
Temminck's Bristlenose, Bristlenose Catfish

Anostomus anostomus amostomus
Striped Anostomus Striped Headstander

Anostomus garmani
Gray-Lined Anostomus

Anostomus gracilis
Anostomus, four-spot Four-Spotted Headstander

Anostomus spiloclistron
False Three-Spotted Anostomus

Anostomus taeniatus
Lisa Anostomus, Lisa

Anostomus ternetzi
Ternetz's Anostomus Red-Mouth Headstander

Anostomus trimaculatus
Odd-Lip Anostomus

Anostomus trimaculatus
Three-Spot Anostomus

Anostomus varius
Checkerboard Anostomus

Apistogramma agassizii
Agissiz Dwarf Cichlid

Apistogramma bitaeniata
Banded Dwarf Cichlid

Apistogramma borellii
Borelli?s Dwarf Cichlid, Yellow Dwarf Cichlid, Umbrella Dwarf Cichlid

Apistogramma cacatuoides
Cockatoo Dwarf Cichlid, Big Mouth Apistogramma, Crested Dwarf Cichlid

Apistogramma pertensis
Net Dwarf Cichlid, Amazon Dwarf Cichlid, Pertensis Dwarf Cichlid

Apistogramma trifasciata trifasciata
Three-Stripe Dwarf Cichlid, Blue Apistogramma, Drifasciata Dwarf Cichlid

Aplocheilus panchax panchax
Blue Panchax Panchax Panchax Panchax

Apteronotus albifrons
Black Ghose Knife Fish Ghost Knifefish Black Ghost

Apteronotus leptrohynchus
Long-Nosed Black Ghost Knife Fish Brown Ghost

Archocentrus nigrofasciatus
Zebra Cichlid Convict Cichlid

Arius seemani
Arius Catfish West American Shark Cat Jordon's Catfish Shark Catfish

Asiphonichthys condei
Tetra, Glass Glass Headstander Small-scaled Glass-characin

Astatotilapia bloyeti
Bloyet's Mouthbrooder

Astronotus ocellatus
Oscar Red Oscar Peacock Cichlid Velvet Cichlid . Includes: Big-Spot Oscar, Marble Oscar, Plane-Colour Oscar, Blackfin Oscar, Red-Pearl Oscar.

Astronotus ocellatus albino
Albino Oscar

Astyanax fasciatus mexicanus
Blind Cave Tetra

Badis badis.badis
Badis Blue Dwarf Dwarf Perch Chameleonfish Dwarf Chameleon Fish

Bagrichthys hypselpterus
Cat, Black Lancer Catfish

Balantiocheilus melanopterus
Tricolor Shark Bala Shark Silver Shark

Barbichthys laevis
Sucker Barb Siam Highfin Shark Sucker Barb

Barbus arulius
Arulius Barb Longfin Barb Filament Barb

Barbus bimaculatus
Two-Spotted Barb Red-Striped Barb

Barbus conchonius
Rosy Barb Red Barb

Barbus everetti
Clown Barb Everett's Barb

Barbus lateristriga
T-Barb Spanner Barb

Barbus nigrofasciatus
Black-Ruby Barb Ruby Barb Purple-Headed Barb

Barbus oligolepis
Checkered Barb Checkerboard Barb Island Barb Iridescent Barb Chequer Barb

Barbus sachsi
Golden Barb Sachs' Barb Gol-Finned Barb

Barbus schwanefeldi
Tinfoil Barb Schwanenfeld's Barb

Barbus semifasciolatus
Green Barb Thin-Banded Barb Chineses Barb Half-Striped Bab Half-Banded Barb Gold Bard

Barbus tetrazona.tetrazona
Tiger Barb Sumatran Barb

Barbus titteya
Cherry Barb

Bedotia geayi
Madagascan Rainbowfish `

Belonesox belizanus belizanus
Pike Topminnow; Piketop Minnow; Pike Killifish; Pike Livebearer

Betta anabatoides
Pearly Betta,

Betta bellica
Slender Betta,

Betta picta
Painted Betta

Betta splendens
Betta, Chinese fighting fish

Botia dario
Bengal Loach; Queen Loach

Botia lecontei
Le Conti's Loach Red-Finned Loach Red-Tailed Blue Shark Gold Fin Loach

Botia lohachata
Pakistani Loach; Pakistani Shark

Botia macracanthus
Clown Loach Tiger Botia

Botia modesta
Orange-Finned Loach

Botia morleti
Hora's Loach Cream Botia; Skunk Loach

Botia striata
Zebra Loach Striped Botia

Boulengerella maculata
Spotted Pike Characin

Brachydanio albolineatus
Pearl Danio Gold Danio Spotted Danio

Brachydanio frankei
Leopard Danio

Brachydanio rerio
Zebra Danio Zebra

Brachygobius doriae
Golden-Banded Goby Doria's Bumblebee Goby Doria's Bumblebeefish

Brachygobius doriae
Golden-Banded Goby Doria's Bumblebee Goby Doria's Bumblebeefish

Brochis splendens
Common Brochis Green Brochis Emerald Catfish Sailfin Corydoras Short-Bodied Catfish

Callichthys callichthys callichthys
Slender Armored Catfish Bubble-Nest-Building Catfish Armored Catfish Callichthys Catfish

Carassius auratus auratus
Goldfish

Carnegiella strigata strigata
Marble Hatchetfish

Chaca bankanensis
Frogmouth Catfish Chocolate Frogmouth Catfish

Chalceus macrolepidotus
Chalceus, Yellow-Finned Chalceus Pink-Tailed Characin Pink-Tailed Chalceus

Chanda ranga
Indian Glassfish Glassfish Glass Perch

Charax gibbosus
Glass Headstander Humpbacked Headstander Glass Characin

Chilodus punctatus
Spotted Headstander, Pearl Headstander, Spotted Headstander

Cichla ocellaris
Pike Cichlid Peacock Bass Peacock Cichlid Eyespot Cichlid Lukanani

Cichlasoma cyanoguttatum
Rio Grande Perch Texas Cichlid Pearl Cichlid

Cichlasoma portalegrensis
Port Cichlid Black Acara Port Acara Brown Acara Golden Cichlid

Cleithracara maronii
Cichlid, Keyhole Cichlid

Colisa fasciata
Banded Gourami Little Giant Gourami Giant Gourami Striped Gourami Banded Gourami Indian Gourami Rainbow Gourami

Colisa labiosa
Gourami, Thick Lipped Gourami

Colisa lalia
Gourami, Dwarf Gourami Sunset Gourami

Colisa sota
Gourami, Honey Gourami Honeycomb Gourami Honey Dwarf Gourami

Corydoras aeneus
Bronze Catfish Schultz's Catfish Aeneus Catfish

Corydoras arcuatus
Corydora, Skunk Cat Arched Corydoras Skunk Cory Tabatinga Catfish

Corydoras elegans
Corydoras, Elegant Cory

Corydoras melanistius melanistius
Black-Spotted Corydoras Black Sail Cory

Corydoras metae
Corydoras, Bandit Cory, Masked Corydoras

Corydoras nattereri
Corydoras, Blue Cory Natterer's Catfish Blue Catfish

Corydoras panda
Corydoras, Panda Cory

Corydoras pygmaeus
Cat, Pygmy Corydoras

Corydoras reticulatus
Corydoras, Network Catfish Reticulated Corydoras

Corydoras robineae
Flagtail Corycat Robina's Cory Mrs Schwartz's Catfish Flagtail Corydoras

Corydoras schwartzi
Schwartz's Cory

Corydoras trilineatus
Catfish, Leopard Corydoras False Julii Catfish Three-Line Cory

Corydorus paleatus
Cat, Peppered Corydoras Mottled Catfish

Crenicichla saxatilis
Saxa Crenicichla Rocky Pike Cichlid White-Spotted Pike Cichlid Ring-Tailed Pike Cichlid Spangled Pike Cichlid

Crossocheilus siamensis
Fox, Siamese Flying Fox (fish)

Ctenopoma ansorgii
Ornate Ctenopoma Orange Bushfish

Ctenopoma damasi
Pearlscale Ctenopoma Pearl Bushfish

Ctenopoma kingsleyae
Kingsley's Ctenopoma Tail-Spot Climbing Perch Tailspot Bushfish

Ctenopoma nanum
Dwarf Ctenopoma Gaboon Dwarf Bushfish

Ctenopoma oxyrhynchum
Sharp-Nosed Combing Perch Marbled Climbing Perch Sharp-Nosed Ctenopoma Mottled Ctenopoma

Cyclocheilichthys apogon
Barb, Skin-head

Cyphotilapia frontosa
Cichlid, Frontosa Cichlid

Cyrtocara moorii
Cichlid, Blue Lumphead Blue Dolphin Cichlid

Danio aequipinnatus
Danio, Giant Danio

Datniodes microlepis
Siamese Tiger Fish

Datniodes quadrifasciatus
Datnoid, Many-Barred Tiger Fish Siamese Tiger Four-Barred Tiger Fish

Dermogenys pusillus pusillus
Halfbeak Wrestling Half Malayan Halfbeak

Dianema longibarbis
Cat, Porthole Catfish

Dianema urostriata
Cat, Flag-Tailed Catfish Striped-Tailed Catfish

Dimidiochromis compressiceps
Malawi Eye-Biter

Distichodus notospilus
Red-Finned Distichodus

Distichodus sexfasciatus
Short-Nosed Clown Tetra Six-Barred Distichodus

Dysichthys coracoideus coracoideus
Two-Colored Banjo Catfish Banjo Catfish

Eigenmannia virescens
Green Knife Fish

Electrophorus electricus
Electric Eel

Epalzeorhynchus bicolor
Red-Tailed Labeo Red Finned Black Shark

Epalzeorhynchus frenatus
Ruby Shark Rainbow Shark Red-Finned Shark

Epalzeorhynchus kallopterus
Cat, Flying Fox

Epalzeorhynchus kallopterus
Shark, Flying Fox

Erpetoichthys calabaricus
Snakefish Ropefish Reedfish

Etroplus maculatus
Chromide Orange Chromide

Eutropiellus debauwi
Three-Striped Glass Catfish African Glass Catfish Congo Glass Catfish

Exodon paradoxus
Bucktoothed Tetra

Gasteropelecus sternicla
Common Hatchetfish Black-Lined Silver Hatchetfish Silver Hatchetfish

Geophagus braziliensis
Brazil Geophagus Pearl Cichlid Brasilian High-Hat

Glyptoperichthys gibbiceps
Spotted Sailfin Sucker Catfish

Gnathonemus petersii
Elephant-Nose Peter's Elephantnose Long Nosed Elephant Fish

Gnathonemus tamandua
Blunt-jaw elephantnose

Gymnarchus niloticus
Aba Aba

Gymnocorymbus ternetzi
Black Tetra Black Widow Longfinned Black Tetra

Gymnogeophagus balzanii
Mouthbrooder, Paraguay Balzani Cichlid Paraguay Eartheater

Gyrinocheilus aymonieri
Sucking Loach Chinese Algae Eater Indian Algae Eater Siamese Algae Eater

Hampala macrolepidota
Hampala Silver and Red Barb Sidebar Barb `

Haplochromis burtoni
Burton's Hap; Burton's Mouth-Brooder Burton's Nigerian Mouthbreeder

Hasemania nana
Silver-Tipped Tetra Hearing's Silver-Tipped Tetra

Helostoma temminckii
Kissing Gourami Green Kissing Gourami Pink Kissing Gourami

Hemichromis bimaculatus
Jewel Cichlid Jewelfish Red Cichlid

Hemichromis lifalili
Lifalili Cichlid Blood-Red Jewel Cichlid

Hemigrammus caudovittatus
Buenos Aires Tetra

Hemigrammus erythrozonus
Glowlight Tetra

Hemigrammus ocellifer
Head and Tail Light Beacon Fish

Hemigrammus pulcher pulcher
Pretty Tetra Black Wedge Tetra Garnet Tetra

Hemigrammus rhodostomus
Rummy Nose Red-Nosed Tetra

Hemigrammus rodwayi
Golden Tetra Roadway's Tetra

Hemiodopsis semitaeniatus
Black and White Tailed Half-Striped Characin Hemiodus Half-Lined Hemiodus

Herichthys bartoni
Barton's Cichlid

Herichthys carpintis
Pearlscale Cichlid

Herichthys maculicauda
Black Belt Cichlid

Herichthys managuensis
Manaquense Cichlid

Heros severus
Severum Cichlid Eye Spot Cichlid Banded Cichlid Convict Fish

Herotilapia multispinosa
Rainbow Cichlid

Hoplias malabaricus
Common Trahita Tiger Tetra

Hoplosternum thoracatum thoracatum
Port Hoplo Bubblenest Catfish Hoplo Cat Atipa

Hyphessbrycon flammeus
Flame Tetra Red Tetra from Rio Red Tetra Tetra Von Rio

Hyphessobrycon erythrostigma
Bleeding Heart Tetra Tetra Perez

Hyphessobrycon herbertaxelrodi
Black Tetra Black Neon Tetra

Hyphessobrycon loretoensis
Loreto Tetra

Hyphessobrycon pulchripinnis
Lemon Tetra

Hyphessobrycon roseus
Golden Phantom Tetra

Hyphessobrycon serpae
Serpa Tetra Blood Characin Jewel Tetra Callistus Tetra Tetra Serpae

Hypopygus lepturus
Knifefish, Slender-tailed Knife Fish

Hypostomus micropunctatus
Dotted Hypostomus

Hypostomus plecostomus Florida grown?
Plecostomus, Pleco Plecostomus Cafish Sucker Catfish

Hypselecara coryphaenoides
Chocolate Cichlid

Iodotropheus sprengerae
Rusty Cichlid Melanochromis Brevis

Jordanella floridae
American Flagfish, Flagfish

Kryptopterus bicirrhis
Glass Catfish Ghost Catfish Indian Ghost

Labeo chrysophekadion
Black Shark

Labeo erythrurus
Red-Fin Shark Rainbow Shark

Labeo variegatus
Variegated Shark Harlequin Shark Blotchy Shark

Labeotropheus fuelleborni
Fulleborn's Cichlid

Labeotropheus trewavasae
Trewavas' Cichlid Red-Top Cichlid

Labidochromis exasperatus
Orange-Lined Cichlid

Laetacara curviceps
Dwarf Flag Cichlid Flag Cichlid Flag Acara Flag Laetacara Thayer's Cichlid Blunthead

Lepidocephalus jonklaasi
Jonklaas's Loach

Lepidosiren paradoxa
South American Lungfish

Leporinus fasciatus fasciatus
Black-Banded Leporinus Banded Leporinus Striped Leporinus

Leporinus octofasciatus
Eight-Banded Leporinus

Leporinus pellegrini
Belted Leporinus

Leptobarbus hoevenii
Red-Finned Cigar Shark River Barb Pink-Tailed Barb

Limnochromis auritus
Auritus

Liosomadoras oncinus
Cat, Jaguar Catfish

Lobochilotes labiatus
Zebra Cichlid

Luciosoma sentigerum
Long-Finned Apollo Shark

Macrognathus circumcinctus
Half-Banded Spiny Eel

Macrognathus saimensis
Spot-Finned Spiny Eel

Macropodus opercularis
Gourami, Paradise Fish

Malapterurus electricus
Electric Catfish

Mastacembelus armatus armatus
White Spotted Spiny Eel Spiny Eel Tire Track Eel

Mastacembelus erythrotaenia
Fire Eel

Megalamphodus megalopterus
Black Phantom Tetra

Melanochromis chipokae
Chipokae Mbuna

Melanochromis johannii
Johanni Mbuna

Melanochromis parallelus
Parallel-Striped Mbuna

Melanotaenia boesemani
Boeseman's Rainbowfish

Melanotaenia maylandi
Maryland's Rainbowfish

Melanotaenia splendida
Splendid Rainbowfish Cape York Rainbowfish Eastern Rainbowfish Pink-Tailed Australian Rainbow

Melanotaenia splendida inornaata
Checkered Rainbow Fish

Mesonauto festivus
Festive Cichlid Flag Cichlid

Metynnis hypsauchen hypsauchen
Metynnis, Plain Metynnis

Microgeophagus ramirezi
Ram Butterfly Dwarf Cichlid Ramirez' Dwarf Cichlid Ramirezi Butterfly Cichlid

Microphis brachyurus brachyurus
Red-Line Pipefish,

Moenkausia pittieri
Diamond Tetra Pitter's Tetra

Moenkhausia sanctaefilomenae
Yellow-Banded Moenkhausia Red-Eye Tetra Red-Eyed Tetra

Monocirrhus polyacanthus
South American Leaf Fish Barbeled Leaf Fish Leaffish

Monodactylus argenteus
Mono, Fingerfish Moon Fish Mono Malayan Angel Natal Moony Silver Batfish Singapore Angel

Mormyrops engystoma
Mormyrid, Torpedo Mormyrid

Mylossoma aureum
Golden Mylossoma Silver Dollar

Mylossoma duriventre
Silver Mylossoma Hard-Bellied Silver Dollar Hard-Bellied Characin

Mystus micracanthus
Two-Spot Catfish Bar-Tail Mystus Two-Spot Pink Bagrid

Nandopsis salvini
Cichlid, Salvin's Cichlid

Nannobrycon eques
Brown-tailed Pencilfish, Three-Striped Pencilfish Tube-Mouthed Pencilfish Hochey Stick Pencilfish Black-Tailed Pencil Fish Diptail Pencilfish Tube-Mouthed Pencilfish Pencilfish

Nannobrycon unifasciatus
One-Lined Pencilfish Red-Tailed Pencil Fish

Nannostomus trifasciatus duplicate?
Three-Lined Pencilfish Three-Banded Pencilfish

Nematobrycon palermi
Emperor Tetra Black Emperor Tetra

Nimbochromis livingstonii
Cichlid, Livinstoni

Nimbochromis polystigma
Polystigma

Nimbochromis venustus
Benustus Hap Benustus Hap Venustus

No specific species listed.
Metynnis, Red-eyed

Osteoglossum bicirrhosum
Arowana, Silver Arowana Aruana Arawana

Osteoglossum ferreirai
Black Arowana

Otocinclus affinis
Dwarf Otocinclus Golden Otocinclus Midget Sucker Catfish Sucking Catfish Golden Dwarf Sucker Catfish

Panaque nigrolineatus
Royal Panaque Pin-Striped Plec Panaque Gold Nugget Plec

Panaque suttoni
Blue-eyed panaque Blue-eyed Plecostomus

Pangasius sutchi
Siamese Shark Asian Shark Catfish Irridescent Shark Catfish

Pangasius sutchi
Siamese Shark Asian Shark Catfish Irridescent Shark Catfish

Pangio javanicus
Javanese Loach

Pangio kuhlii kuhlii
Kuhli Loach ****** Loach Leopard Eel Prickly Eye Striped Loach

Pangio kuhlii myersi
****** Loach Slimy Myersi Kuhli Loach Myer's Loach Slimy Loach

Pantodon buchhoizi
Butterfly, African Butterfly Fish

Paracheirodon axelrodi
Cardinal Tetra

Paracheirodon innesi
Neon Tetra, Neontetra

Paraila occidentalis
Cat, West African Glass Catfish

Peckoltia pulcher
Brazil Butterfly Pretty Peckoltia Striped Plec

Peckoltia vittata
Banded Peckoltia Clown Pleco Striped Sucker

Pelvicachromis pulcher
Kribensis Purple Cichlid Dwarf Rainbow Cichlid Common Krib

Phenacogrammus interruptus
Congo Tetra Feathertail Tetra Spike Tail Tetra

Phractocephalus hemioliopterus
Redtail Catfish

Phractura ansorgi
Cat, African Whiptailed Catfish

Pimelodella gracilis
Slender Pimelodella

Pimelodus albofaciatus
White-Striped Pimelodus Banded Pimelodus

Pimelodus blochii
Cat, Dusky Dusky Pimelodus

Pimelodus pictus
Polka-Dot Catfish Angelicus Pimelodus Spotted Pimelodella

Pimelodus pictus
Polka-Dot Catfish Angelicus Pimelodus Spotted Pimelodella

Placidochromis electra
Deep-Water Haplo

Platydoras armatus
Striped Raphael Catfish Humbug Catfish

Platydoras costatus
False Chocolate Doradid

Poecilia latipinna
Sailfin Molly Green Sailfin Molly

Poecilia reticulata
Guppy Millionsfish

Poecilia sphenops
Black Molly Pointed-Mouth Molly Short-Finned Molly Mexico Molly Shortfin Molly Yellow Sphenops Molly Molly Sphenops Molly Sphenops Mexican Molly

Poecilia velifera
Mexican Sailfin Molly Green-Sailfin Molly Yucatan Molly Sail-Fin Molly

Pollimyrus nigripinnis
Dusky Whale (fish)

Polypterus delhezi
Armored Bichir Banded Sailfin

Potamotrygon reticulatus
Reticulated Freshwater Stingray

Pristella maxillaris
X-ray Fish Pristella Water Goldfinch Albino Pristella

Pseudocrenilabrus multicolor multicolor
Dwarf Egyptian Mouth-Brooder Dwarf Mouthbrooder Egyptian Mouthbrooder Small Mouth-Brooder Dwarf Eqyptian Mouthbreeder

Pseudosphromenus day
Gourami, Day's Paradise fish

Pseudotropheus aurora
Aurora Cichlid Pseudotropheus Lucerna

Pseudotropheus elongatus
Slender Cichlid Elongated Nyasa Cichlid Slender Pseudotropheus

Pseudotropheus lombardoi
Kennyi Mbuna Pseudotropheus Kenyi Pseudotropheus Lilancinius

Pseudotropheus socolofi
Eduard's Mbuna Pseudotropheus Pindani

Pseudotropheus zebra
Zebra Cichlid Nyassa Blue Cichlid Red-Top Zebra Zebra Mazinzi Nyasa Blue Cichlid

Pterophyllum altum
Deep Angelfish Altum Angel Long-Finned Angelfish

Pterophyllum dumerili
Long-Nose Angelfish

Pterophyllum scalare
Angelfish Lesser Angelfish Scalare

Pterygoplichthys multriadiatus
Gold Pleco Many-Rayed Sailfin Sucker Catfish

Rasbora borapetensis
Redtailed Rasbora False Magnificent Rasbora Brilliant Rasbora

Rasbora einthovenii
Long-Band Rasbora Brilliant Rasbora Einthoven's Rosbora Blackstripe Rasbora

Rasbora elegans elegans
Two-Spot Rasbora Elgant Rasbora Yellow Rasbora

Rasbora heteromorpha
Harlequin Fish Harlequin Rasbora Red Rasbora Harlequin Rasbora

Rasbora kalochroma
Clown Rasbora Iridescent Rasbora Big-Spot Rasbora

Rasbora maculata
Spotted Rasbora Pigmy Rasbora Dwarf Rasbora

Rasbora pauciperforata
Red-Striped Rasbora Redline Rasbora Glowlight Rasbora

Rasbora trilineata
Three-line Rasbora Scissortailed Rasbora

Rhamphchromis macrophthalmus
Malawi Torpedo

Rhampichthys rostratus
Eel Knife Fish

Rineloricaria fallax
Cat, Regan's bishop there is no common name associated with this scientific name.

Satanoperca jurupari
Earth-Eater, Demon Fish

Scatophagus argus argus
Scat Argus Fish Spotted Scat Spotted Butterfish

Sciaenochromis ahli
Electric Blue Haplo Haplochromis Big Eye

Semaprochilodus taeniurus
Plain-Body Prochilodus Silver Prochilodus

Semaprochilodus theraponura
Flag-Tailed Prochilodus

Sorubim lima
Shovel-Nose Catfish

Sphaerichthys osphromenoides
Chocolate Gourami,

Steatocranus casuarius
African Blockhead Lionhead Cichlid Bumphead Cichlid Buffalohead Cichlid Flathead Cichlid

Stigmatogobius sadanundio
Knight Goby

Sturisoma panamense
Panama Sturisoma Royal Whiptail Royal Farowella

Symphysodon aequifasciatus aequifasciatus
Discus Discus Fish Green Discus Blue Discus

Symphysodon discus discus
Discus fish Discus Heckel Discus Red Discus Pompadour

Synbranchus marmoratus
American Marbled Eel

Synodontis alberti
Congo High-Fin Synodontis Albert's Catfish

Synodontis angelicus
Angel Catfish Polka-Dot Synodontis Polda-Dot African Catfish

Synodontis brichardi
Brichard's Synodontis

Synodontis eupterus
Feather-Fin Synodontis

Synodontis multipunctatus
Cuckoo Syndontis Multi-Spotted Synodontis

Synodontis nigriventris
Black Spotted Upside Down Catfish

Synodontis notatus
Spotted Synodontis One-Spot Catfish

Synodontis polli
Poll's Upside-Down Catfish Leopard Catfish

Synodontis schoutedeni
Vermiculated Synodontis

Tetragonopterus argenteus
Blue-line silver tetra; Big-Eyed Characin; Silver Tetra

Tetraodon palembangensis
Puffer Fish Figure-Eight Puffer Striped Puffer

Thayeria boehlkei
Penguin Fish Boehlke's Penguin Bohlke's Penguin

Thoracocharax stellatus
Silver Hatchetfish,

Thorichthys meeki
Firemouth Cichlid

Toxotes chatareus
Seven-Spot Archer Fish Common Archer Fish

Toxotes jaculatrix
Archer Fish

Trichogaster leeri
Gourami, Pearl Pearl Gourami Lace Gourami Leeri Mosaic Gourami

Trichogaster microlepis
Moonlight Gourami Moonbeam Gourami

Trichogaster pectoralis
Snake-Skinned Gourami

Trichogaster trichopterus trichopterus
Three-Spot Blue Gourami Blue Gourami Spotted Gourami

Trichopsis pumila
Dwarf Croaking Gourami Pygmy Gourami Sparking Gourami

Triportheus albus
Yellow-Finned Hatchetfish Yellowfin Giant Hatchet Pretty Chalcinus

Xenomystus nigri
African Knife fish

Xiphophorus helleri
Swordtail Green Swordtail Helleri

Xiphophorus maculatus
Platy Southern Platy Moon Platy

Xiphophorus variatus
Variegated Platy Variatus Platy Variable Platy Sunset Platy Platy Variatus


----------



## Russell (Jun 20, 2011)

I thought MA was Massachusetts.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

MA is Massachusetts. And Susan that is an extensive list and I appreciate the feedback, but I am not in ME. After some research I believe I have confirmed they are not legal to own in MA and I will therefore be putting different fish in my 10 gal. The new possibilities are in my signature.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

That is just to show how to find things, Just type in restricted fish for state.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Ma

All "aquarium trade" fish are exempt except for rare species. Aquarium trade fish (see 321 CMR 9.01 for definition) also include the Goldfish, Koi (Japanese Carp), and Guppies, but do not include Tilapia. The Fathead Minnow and the Bluntnose Minnow may be kept as a pet, but require a permit when sold as bait for fishing.

The following fish are expressly prohibited and may not be liberated in waters of Massachusetts:

Grass Carp (White Amur)
Piranhas and related species
Rudd
Walking Catfish and related species
Snakeheads are on the federal list of injurious wildlife and their importation and interstate transportation is now prohibited by federal law.


----------



## Kev1jm2 (Oct 18, 2011)

CT, NY, NH and VT aren't too far for a weekend roadtrip... Just sayin'


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks to what susan said it seems as though WCM are legal to own. It seems that they are however illegal to buy otherwise my LFS would have been able to get them for me. I think I am still going to go with rasboras however. Maybe when I get a bit older and possibly live in a state where stores can sell them I will get a wcm specific tank. TY all for the help


----------

